

Healthcare Transparency Tools Lower Overall Claims Costs - ethans92
http://jama.jamanetwork.com/article.aspx?articleid=1917438
I think the article is referencing employee-based cost transparency tools such as Castlight.<p>These are by nature private, and costly.<p>My startup is working on providing these tools for anybody, free of cost:<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;comparedcare.com<p>Let me know what you think.<p>This is exciting news
======
ethans92
I think the article is referencing employee-based cost transparency tools such
as Castlight.

These are by nature private, and costly.

My startup is working on providing these tools for anybody, free of cost:

[http://comparedcare.com](http://comparedcare.com)

Let me know what you think.

This is exciting news

